
A Parliament of Owls - Hooke
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/05/25/parliament-of-owls/
======
anorborg
Is it wrong that I completely stopped reading after the first line:

"Humans have always noticed owls."

And internally I went "Really. 'Always'?!?"

